# Xbox Game Pass rivoluziona il mondo dei videogiochi



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2017)

A ciel sereno arriva l'annuncio di Microsoft che il servizio Xbox pass esiste e sarà attivo tra poco . 

*In cosa consiste ? *

Pagando una cifra di 9,99€ al mese si avrà un ampissimo catalogo di giochi che potranno essere scaricati sulla Xbox ( anche giochi molti recenti ) e si avrà il diritto di utilizzo fino a quando si continuerà a pagare l'abbonamento. 

*In cosa differisce da tutti gli altri servizi ? *

Che il gioco lo scarichi veramente , quindi non giochi online o su server di terze parti .


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2017)

Sapete tutti quanto io odi Microzoz ma in questo caso giu il cappello... Boooommmmm baby. 

Game Stop ieri ha perso non so quanti punti in borsa per colpa dell annuncio.


----------



## alcyppa (2 Marzo 2017)

È un'ottima mossa ma io personalmente non farei mai l'abbinamento (anche perchè non ho una X1).
Avere fretta di completare giochi per far "fruttare" l'abbonamento mi metterebbe ansia e basta.

Inoltre preferisco possedere i giochi, che sia in digitale o fisicamente.


In ogni caso chapeau, bella mossa e ottimo prezzo, anche perchè qualcosa questi devono fare per rialzarsi avendo una lineup di titoli first party imbarazzante (e dopo il casino mediatico della cancellazione di Scalebound).


----------



## Butcher (2 Marzo 2017)

Le stanno provando in tutti modi per non farsi mangiare da Sony.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Le stanno provando in tutti modi per non farsi mangiare da Sony.



si è palese , che poi ti dirò.. io ho tutte le consolle e la One non è neanche male .. cioè non è che sento molto la differenza quando gioco con una o con l'altra . 

Anzi in alcuni frangenti FIFA17 gira meglio di One che su PS


----------



## Butcher (2 Marzo 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> si è palese , che poi ti dirò.. io ho tutte le consolle e la One non è neanche male .. cioè non è che sento molto la differenza quando gioco con una o con l'altra .
> 
> Anzi in alcuni frangenti FIFA17 gira meglio di One che su PS



Non ho la One anzi, mai avute Xbox. L'unico problema attuale della One sono le esclusive appunto. Tra PS4 e One c'è un abisso in tal senso e andrà ad aumentare (God of War, The Last of Us 2 ecc.).

Quindi non so fino a che punto questa strategia possa funzionare.


----------



## juventino (2 Marzo 2017)

Tentativo della disperazione, nemmeno troppo originale (Sony lo ha fatto da molto prima col Plus). Per quel che mi riguarda, dopo aver avuto il coraggio di mandare all'aria Scalebound, la One sta bene sugli scaffali del Ladristop.


----------



## Miro (2 Marzo 2017)

Mi chiedo perchè ci abbiano messo così tanto a fare un passo del genere, anzi; secondo me il futuro dei videogiochi vedrà la scomparsa delle console "fisse" e si giocherà in streaming.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Marzo 2017)

Io sono un videogiocatore old style, ste robe mi lasciano del tutto indifferente..perdonatemi..

Pensate che per me la soddisfazione e che sto provando a ritrovare su Ebay/Subito Resident Evil 1 e 2 per PS1 per rigiocarli dato che non li ho più..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io sono un videogiocatore old style, ste robe mi lasciano del tutto indifferente..perdonatemi..



Eh eh, tranquillo che hai almeno un ammiratore.
Io compro solo giochi in supporti fisici, la PS4 la attacco online solo per scaricare le patch, e conservo ancora tutte le cartucce originali delle console 16 bit 

Ma amico mio, non possiamo farci nulla. Stiamo per estinguerci come i dinosauri.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Marzo 2017)

Io sempre stato un fan Xbox... ho avuto l'xbox360 ed ora ho la one.. 
ho il live Xbox da 7/8 anni


----------



## Butcher (2 Marzo 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io sono un videogiocatore old style, ste robe mi lasciano del tutto indifferente..perdonatemi..
> 
> Pensate che per me la soddisfazione e che sto provando a ritrovare su Ebay/Subito Resident Evil 1 e 2 per PS1 per rigiocarli dato che non li ho più..





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Eh eh, tranquillo che hai almeno un ammiratore.
> Io compro solo giochi in supporti fisici, la PS4 la attacco online solo per scaricare le patch, e conservo ancora tutte le cartucce originali delle console 16 bit
> 
> Ma amico mio, non possiamo farci nulla. Stiamo per estinguerci come i dinosauri.



Eccomi 
Non siete soli!


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Eh eh, tranquillo che hai almeno un ammiratore.
> Io compro solo giochi in supporti fisici, la PS4 la attacco online solo per scaricare le patch, e conservo ancora tutte le cartucce originali delle console 16 bit
> 
> Ma amico mio, non possiamo farci nulla. Stiamo per estinguerci come i dinosauri.



Vero..ma non possiamo cambiare..siamo nati con quel modo di goderci i videogames e ste nuove tecnologie non fanno per noi..
Un'altra mia chicca e rigiocare i vecchi giochi che avevo in DOS, li adoravo...freud direbbe che sto cercando di rivivere la mia infanzia!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Marzo 2017)

Per me è una gran cosa. Si possono provare tutti i giochi e i più meritevoli comprarli in seguito se piacciono. Essendo sparite del tutto le demo una cosa del genere era necessaria. Ho preso più di un'inculata con alcuni giochi che mi sembravano belli, ma a conti fatti erano na schifezza. Mi rompe sempre un sacco spendere anche solo 5 euro per un gioco che poi si rivela uno schifo.


----------



## Igniorante (4 Marzo 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io sono un videogiocatore old style, ste robe mi lasciano del tutto indifferente..perdonatemi..
> 
> Pensate che per me la soddisfazione e che sto provando a ritrovare su Ebay/Subito Resident Evil 1 e 2 per PS1 per rigiocarli dato che non li ho più..





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Eh eh, tranquillo che hai almeno un ammiratore.
> Io compro solo giochi in supporti fisici, la PS4 la attacco online solo per scaricare le patch, e conservo ancora tutte le cartucce originali delle console 16 bit
> 
> Ma amico mio, non possiamo farci nulla. Stiamo per estinguerci come i dinosauri.



Io che spesso gioco col MAME, allora, altro che dinosauro 

Senza contare gli emulatori PSX e PS2...


----------



## prebozzio (5 Marzo 2017)

[MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION], [MENTION=3062]Igniorante[/MENTION], [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION]: visto che siete come me videogiocatori old generation, vi racconto questo aneddoto.

Tre settimane fa ho fatto un colloquio di lavoro a Londra per un'azienda che traduce videogiochi, per la posizione di traduttore, tester e correttore di bozze. Alla domanda "Quali sono stati i videogiochi più importanti per te?" ho risposto "International Superstar Soccer, Duke Nukem, Mario Kart, Tomb Raider, Resident Evil II, Silent Hill, Final Fantasy VII (e tanti altri tra NES e PlayStation 2)". L'HR Manager era IN LACRIME


----------



## Igniorante (5 Marzo 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION], [MENTION=3062]Igniorante[/MENTION], [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION]: visto che siete come me videogiocatori old generation, vi racconto questo aneddoto.
> 
> Tre settimane fa ho fatto un colloquio di lavoro a Londra per un'azienda che traduce videogiochi, per la posizione di traduttore, tester e correttore di bozze. Alla domanda "Quali sono stati i videogiochi più importanti per te?" ho risposto "International Superstar Soccer, Duke Nukem, Mario Kart, Tomb Raider, Resident Evil II, Silent Hill, Final Fantasy VII (e tanti altri tra NES e PlayStation 2)". L'HR Manager era IN LACRIME



Duke Nukem  cosa mi hai ricordato, i trucchi, il jetpack, le donnine, tutte le armi ahahah
Ora mi vengono in mente anche tutte le partite ai primi due Doom, a Wolfenstein e un po' di anni dopo a Serious Sam


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION], [MENTION=3062]Igniorante[/MENTION], [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION]: visto che siete come me videogiocatori old generation, vi racconto questo aneddoto.
> 
> Tre settimane fa ho fatto un colloquio di lavoro a Londra per un'azienda che traduce videogiochi, per la posizione di traduttore, tester e correttore di bozze. Alla domanda "Quali sono stati i videogiochi più importanti per te?" ho risposto "International Superstar Soccer, Duke Nukem, Mario Kart, Tomb Raider, Resident Evil II, Silent Hill, Final Fantasy VII (e tanti altri tra NES e PlayStation 2)". L'HR Manager era IN LACRIME



Tutti i candidati prima gli avranno risposto Destiny e Pokemon Go.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Marzo 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Io che spesso gioco col MAME, allora, altro che dinosauro
> 
> Senza contare gli emulatori PSX e PS2...



Io ho un portatile penoso che non riesco a farci girare gli emulatori..una vita che vorrei riprovare i vecchi giochi che avevo su amiga 600 (tipo prince of persia, sensible soccer, etc..) ma non mi funziona mai nulla


----------



## Igniorante (6 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tutti i candidati prima gli avranno risposto Destiny e Pokemon Go.



Ahahah grande 



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io ho un portatile penoso che non riesco a farci girare gli emulatori..una vita che vorrei riprovare i vecchi giochi che avevo su amiga 600 (tipo prince of persia, sensible soccer, etc..) ma non mi funziona mai nulla



L'emulazione sta facendo passi in avanti enormi, anche se a rilento. 
Ormai sono anni che con un PC puoi far girare tutti i giochi per PSX e PS2, a parte i GTA perché sono enormi, e anche per PS3 e Xbox360 ultimamente ci sono stati degli step importanti. 
Comunque esiste il MAME anche per Android, se hai uno smartphone anche di media fascia ci gira benissimo.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ahahah grande
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'emulatore PS2 è penoso, ho provato mesi fa a far girare Primal, uno schifo, uguale a 10 anni fa, se riesce ad emulare 10 giochi è già tanto. Eccelso invece il Dolphin emulatore di GameCube e Wii.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Marzo 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'emulatore PS2 è penoso, ho provato mesi fa a far girare Primal, uno schifo, uguale a 10 anni fa, se riesce ad emulare 10 giochi è già tanto. Eccelso invece il Dolphin emulatore di GameCube e Wii.



Ma non è vero dai, ci emuli tranquillamente Marvel vs Capcom 2, Soul Calibur III, Tekken 5, Virtua Fighter 4, DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi 3 ecc..ecc..
Ora, mi rendo conto che si tratta prevalentemente di picchiaduro, ma alla fine è per questo che lo uso/usavo dato che usando prevalentemente il pc c'è sempre stata penuria di titoli del genere e solo ultimamente (da Street Fighter IV in poi) le cose sono cambiate.
Anche perchè gli FPS e gli RPG su pc ci sono già, insieme a tanti altri giochi, senza aver bisogno di comprarsi una Play Station o un Xbox (se non proprio per le esclusive, ma vabeh)...

Comunque son sicuro che sul PCSX2 ci girino bene anche altri titoli di altro genere, ad esempio i primi due God Of War che ho provato e, di conseguenza, suppongo anche qualche Devil May Crey e Resident Evil.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero dai, ci emuli tranquillamente Marvel vs Capcom 2, Soul Calibur III, Tekken 5, Virtua Fighter 4, DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi 3 ecc..ecc..
> Ora, mi rendo conto che si tratta prevalentemente di picchiaduro, ma alla fine è per questo che lo uso/usavo dato che usando prevalentemente il pc c'è sempre stata penuria di titoli del genere e solo ultimamente (da Street Fighter IV in poi) le cose sono cambiate.
> Anche perchè gli FPS e gli RPG su pc ci sono già, insieme a tanti altri giochi, senza aver bisogno di comprarsi una Play Station o un Xbox (se non proprio per le esclusive, ma vabeh)...
> 
> Comunque son sicuro che sul PCSX2 ci girino bene anche altri titoli di altro genere, ad esempio i primi due God Of War che ho provato e, di conseguenza, suppongo anche qualche Devil May Crey e Resident Evil.


In confronto a molti altri è mediocre e molti giochi richiedono lo "speed hack".


----------



## Igniorante (6 Marzo 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In confronto a molti altri è mediocre e molti giochi richiedono lo "speed hack".



Ma tu mi paragoni il Game Cube alla PS2, dai...altro discorso, invece, per la Wii.

La Wii ci gira sul Dolphin? Che giochi ci sono? Chiedo perchè non l'ho mai provata


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma tu mi paragoni il Game Cube alla PS2, dai...altro discorso, invece, per la Wii.
> 
> La Wii ci gira sul Dolphin? Che giochi ci sono? Chiedo perchè non l'ho mai provata


Sto paragonando gli emulatori. I giochi Wii non li ho provati, ma quelli GameCube vanno alla perfezione senza cali cpu e grafici rispetto a come girano su console. Ho provato un vecchio platform Vexx su PCSX2 orrore e su Dolphin una meraviglia e lo stesso per Timesplitters 2.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Marzo 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sto paragonando gli emulatori. I giochi Wii non li ho provati, ma quelli GameCube vanno alla perfezione senza cali cpu e grafici rispetto a come girano su console. Ho provato un vecchio platform Vexx su PCSX2 orrore e su Dolphin una meraviglia e lo stesso per Timesplitters 2.



The Getaway mai provato? 
È uno di quelli che non mi gira... Anche il seguito, Black Monday


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Marzo 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Duke Nukem  cosa mi hai ricordato, i trucchi, il jetpack, le donnine, tutte le armi ahahah
> Ora mi vengono in mente anche tutte le partite ai primi due Doom, a Wolfenstein e un po' di anni dopo a Serious Sam



Doom...mi ricordo ancora i trucchi a memoria

IDDQD
IDKFA

Quante ore..ma mai come col primo prince of persia o con sensible soccer..


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Marzo 2017)

Ma quindi mi dite [MENTION=3062]Igniorante[/MENTION] [MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION] che come emulatore quelli per Amiga vanno proprio da cubo e non dipende dunque dal mio penoso netbook?
Peccato perché avevo ritrovato le roms di tanti di quei titoli..alcuni pensavo non li avrei mai rivisti tipo Perihelion..gioco che ho portato a casa comprato nuovo al tempo (spesi circa 100mila lire, all'epoca una somma enorme) e poi non so come ho formattato un floppy dopo nemmeno 2 settimane..un disastro..

Vediamo ora se qualcuno si ricorda le collane di giochi della simulmondo di Dylan dog e il leggendario Times Runners....che roba la nostalgia..ancora mi ricordo il Bounty killer..


----------



## Igniorante (6 Marzo 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma quindi mi dite [MENTION=3062]Igniorante[/MENTION] [MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION] che come emulatore quelli per Amiga vanno proprio da cubo e non dipende dunque dal mio penoso netbook?
> Peccato perché avevo ritrovato le roms di tanti di quei titoli..alcuni pensavo non li avrei mai rivisti tipo Perihelion..gioco che ho portato a casa comprato nuovo al tempo (spesi circa 100mila lire, all'epoca una somma enorme) e poi non so come ho formattato un floppy dopo nemmeno 2 settimane..un disastro..
> 
> Vediamo ora se qualcuno si ricorda le collane di giochi della simulmondo di Dylan dog e il leggendario Times Runners....che roba la nostalgia..ancora mi ricordo il Bounty killer..



Ma a dire il vero penso che l'Amiga si emuli facilmente... Non ho mai provato ma sono abbastanza sicuro


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma quindi mi dite [MENTION=3062]Igniorante[/MENTION] [MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION] che come emulatore quelli per Amiga vanno proprio da cubo e non dipende dunque dal mio penoso netbook?
> Peccato perché avevo ritrovato le roms di tanti di quei titoli..alcuni pensavo non li avrei mai rivisti tipo Perihelion..gioco che ho portato a casa comprato nuovo al tempo (spesi circa 100mila lire, all'epoca una somma enorme) e poi non so come ho formattato un floppy dopo nemmeno 2 settimane..un disastro..
> 
> Vediamo ora se qualcuno si ricorda le collane di giochi della simulmondo di Dylan dog e il leggendario Times Runners....che roba la nostalgia..ancora mi ricordo il Bounty killer..


L'amiga mai provato, ma se non riesci ad emularlo è perchè o il tuo netbook è così vecchio, oppure è colpa dell'emulatore.


----------



## Gekyn (7 Marzo 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Duke Nukem  cosa mi hai ricordato, i trucchi, il jetpack, le donnine, tutte le armi ahahah
> Ora mi vengono in mente anche tutte le partite ai primi due Doom, a Wolfenstein e un po' di anni dopo a Serious Sam








Duke come personalità del protagonista penso che sia uno dei migliori mai esistito...


----------



## Igniorante (7 Marzo 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Duke come personalità del protagonista penso che sia uno dei migliori mai esistito...



Concordo, una figaggine difficilmente raggiungibile, poco ma sicuro


----------



## Butcher (8 Marzo 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION], [MENTION=3062]Igniorante[/MENTION], [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION]: visto che siete come me videogiocatori old generation, vi racconto questo aneddoto.
> 
> Tre settimane fa ho fatto un colloquio di lavoro a Londra per un'azienda che traduce videogiochi, per la posizione di traduttore, tester e correttore di bozze. Alla domanda "Quali sono stati i videogiochi più importanti per te?" ho risposto "International Superstar Soccer, Duke Nukem, Mario Kart, Tomb Raider, Resident Evil II, Silent Hill, Final Fantasy VII (e tanti altri tra NES e PlayStation 2)". L'HR Manager era IN LACRIME



Ti amo e ti invidio da morire


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Marzo 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION], [MENTION=3062]Igniorante[/MENTION], [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION]: visto che siete come me videogiocatori old generation, vi racconto questo aneddoto.
> 
> Tre settimane fa ho fatto un colloquio di lavoro a Londra per un'azienda che traduce videogiochi, per la posizione di traduttore, tester e correttore di bozze. Alla domanda "Quali sono stati i videogiochi più importanti per te?" ho risposto "International Superstar Soccer, Duke Nukem, Mario Kart, Tomb Raider, Resident Evil II, Silent Hill, Final Fantasy VII (e tanti altri tra NES e PlayStation 2)". L'HR Manager era IN LACRIME



Con questo elenco credo proprio che tu non abbia più di 22 anni.

Io sono partito con: sega master sistema.. Golden axe, altered beast, hang on, 
PC dos e win3.11 day of tentacle, ghostsn ghost, 
Ps1 metal gear, final fantasy VIII, resident evil...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Marzo 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Doom...mi ricordo ancora i trucchi a memoria
> 
> IDDQD
> IDKFA
> ...



Ora piango.... IDGOD.
Le provavo di tutte... Ma in multiplayer ste cheat non funzionavano mai.
Pausa pranzo in azienda... Sei o sette colleghi e via... 
La mossa che non lasciava scampo era quella del lanciare i missili tutti in parallelo per tutta la larghezza Della via..
Nessuno scampo.. 
Poi quei mostri rosa con la testa enorme.... 

Che ricordi


----------



## prebozzio (10 Marzo 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Con questo elenco credo proprio che tu non abbia più di 22 anni.
> 
> Io sono partito con: sega master sistema.. Golden axe, altered beast, hang on,
> PC dos e win3.11 day of tentacle, ghostsn ghost,
> Ps1 metal gear, final fantasy VIII, resident evil...



Ne ho 31 e gioco da quanto ne ho 6, avevo un Atari 1600. Ma visto che la job interview era come traduttore di videogiochi, sarebbe stato stupido citare giochi che di testo praticamente non ne avevano


----------

